# Can someone please lead me to the perfect EDC pocket knife??????



## PMI

I just sold 4 knives that I bought a couple months ago used them maybe twice and got tired of them and didnt like them. So im still on the search for that perfect EDC pocket knife that is nice. I dont want a small blade like 2 inches but dont anything bigger than 3 1/2". I wanna use this pocket knife as an EDC knife so I need to to be perfect. 

I had the S&W SWAT knife which was wayyy to big for EDC. And I also had the S&W ExtremeOps with assisted opening. Didnt really like that knife either. Then I had the SOG Flash II with assisted opening and didnt really like that knife either. To tell you the truth im not really a big fan of the assisted opening design knives. Id rather just open it old style. 

Can someone lead me towards the right way in a good knife?? Im looking to spend around $50-$70. I was thinking maybe a BUCK knife??

Thanks


----------



## KAM

Buy a Spyderco, Benchmade or Kershaw


----------



## 65535

Get either one of the ones listed or a CRKT M16-Zytel or EDC, check www.crkt.com


----------



## jch79

Benchmade Mini Griptilian - perfect pocketable size, 154cm steel, looks good, and feels awesome in your hand. I carry mine with me every day.

I'm also looking at a buying a BM Mini Skirmish, a Kershaw Mini Mojito (Mojo), or the Emerson Mini Commander, as a backup knife if mine ever is lost or needs to be repaired - they all seem like great knives under your 3.5" limit. 

john


----------



## bjn70

That Benchmade Mini-Griptilian is a good one. I have a Kershaw Leek and like it a lot too.


----------



## CLHC

Avalanche, Blackout, Blur, and/or Whirlwind could be amongst the one's you may wish to try out. They're blades are no larger than 3.25" and are within the price range you specified.

You cannot go wrong with the Benchmades and Spydercos too.

I'm a tad bit partial to Buck's 110 Hunter models which I do own a since these were my first knives to "EDC" waaay back then. You can also affix the "One-Armed Bandit" to the blade of this model.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## cy

got a Buck 110 for sale


----------



## glockboy

I vote for the Benchmade Mini-Griptilian.


----------



## wmirag

I'm no knife expert, but it looks like you don't have many replies. 

So here's what I like : the Ritter Benchmade. http://www.equipped.com/rsk_mk1.htm

This next knife is not what you asked for but is a great EDC for small practical chores. And they even let me into the courthouse with it - the Ritter would be confiscated! 
http://www.rocketworld.org/victorinox_mini_champ.htm


----------



## pedalinbob

Benchmade Mini-Griptillion or Spyderco Delica 4.
Both are extremely high quality, and easy to EDC.


----------



## KC2IXE

OK - I have not responded to this thread, simply because there IS NO ANSWER (IMHO). Every knife has compromises - in the $50-$75 range, there are a lot of good knives - heck, there are even more in the $50-$500 range, and I still have not found the perfect pocket knife - even in THAT range - I must have 20-30 knives that fit your bill except for price - EVERY ONE of those knives has something I don't like about it!!

I have a knife that I LOVE for dress carry - but It's not really good for rough use. If it's good for rough use, it's not as nice and as smooth as the dress carry. The dress cary is NOT ambi opening (I don't worry about ambi close). Some have steel I don't like. Some have blade shapes I ended up not liking

There IS no perfect knife - even in as small a segment as you defined. There ARE a lot of darned good ones - but "perfect" is an impossible task - for instance - the "Perfect" knife would have a nice big handle when you are using it - but would be paper thin when in your pocket...


----------



## mgk65

Benchmade 705 series or the RSK are good knives.

What features would make a knife worthy for you?


----------



## cosine

Spyderco Native. 3 1/8 inches, light FRN handle, S30V steel, and if you're lucky enough to find one at Wal-Mart, $40. :thumbsup: (or just order online from Wal-Mart's website.)

I carry mine everyday.


----------



## parnass

I usually carry a USA-made Spyderco Native daily, alternating between the plain edge and combination edged versions. The S30V steel stays sharp for a l_ong_ time and the lockup is solid.

The plain edge version is sold at many Super Walmart stores for about $40.

See http://spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=20 for details.

Here are my knives:


----------



## luigi

More votes for:

Spyderco Delica 4
Benchmade Mini Griptilian

Luigi


----------



## slick228

If you are looking for 1 knife and would like to stay within your price range, I would suggest that you pick up a Spyderco black handle ZDP-189 Calypso Jr. I don’t think you would be disappointed. It’s light weight and has a premium blade steel. If you have problems finding this knife, please PM me.


----------



## matrixshaman

jch79 said:


> Benchmade Mini Griptilian - perfect pocketable size, 154cm steel, looks good, and feels awesome in your hand. I carry mine with me every day.
> 
> I'm also looking at a buying a BM Mini Skirmish, a Kershaw Mini Mojito (Mojo), or the Emerson Mini Commander, as a backup knife if mine ever is lost or needs to be repaired - they all seem like great knives under your 3.5" limit.
> 
> john


DITTO the BM Griptilians - I prefer the full size as they aren't much bigger and are still under 3.5". And the Ritter Grip IS my main EDC and has been since they first came out around 2 years? ago.


----------



## Perfectionist

Dude, just get a Leatherman Charge TTi ..... has a S30V Main Blade plus a load of other useful tools in one nice, easy to use and carry package ......

If you value your wallet ..... don't start another hobby collecting knives as well !!

(Although I have succumbed to the call of Balisongs !!)


----------



## PMI

Found a Benchmade Griptilian full size black blade with green handle for $60 at my local air force base. Thinking about picking it up. I went shopping for a knife today and went to my local gun shop, all the benchmades in my price range, had TAIWAN right on the freakin blade. I was like WTF?? So I cant see on side of the blade of this BM cause its in a plastic case but on the back of the packaging it says U.S.A so hopefully its made in the USA>


----------



## CLHC

Remember that Benchmades consists of four (4) DNA class of knives: GOLD CLASS, BLUE CLASS, BLACK CLASS, and RED CLASS

RED CLASS are more for the casual knife user and some of them are made offshore.

BLACK CLASS are the commonly used knife aimed for Law Enforcement Officers, Public Safety, and Military

BLUE CLASS are designed and built for the individual who appreciates the difference a high-quality cutting tool can make.

GOLD CLASS are limited edition pieces border on custom made ones.


----------



## Cribbage

I am a serious pocket knife coinsurer. Let me explain, so that maybe my learning curve can help yours be less expensive!

I went through the whole gamut, from Shrade slip-joints, to high-end slip-joints, to pocket-clippables.

Things I found out I like:

Locking blades: especially liner or frame locks, but a lock-back will do.

Pocketability: I don’t carry clipped knives, as I am a big guy, and they end up sticking out and falling out and being just too obvious. So, I look at a knife with the intent of removing the clip and carrying it in a traditional pocket-knife mode. This is also much stealthier; I like stealth. I can still where my business clothes, and carry a mean knife!

Shape: for pocketability, you want a smooth, rounded shape, no sharp or 'pokey' edges, and the length, thickness and weight need to be to your personal preferences. It still needs to fit in you pocket well (do you wear Dockers, Levi's, or cargos?)

Quality: ‘nuff said.

Looks: I personally don’t care for the super-aggressive look of most Benchmades and Microtechs. Just not my thing, but YMMV. But I do like a self-defense oriented knife, and if it is classy looking too, all the better.

So, what have I found?

Great small pocket knives:

Spyderco Cricket, with the clip removed. This is an AWESOME pocket knife, especially the stainless version. Very thin, very light, great blade steel (VG-10), and a perfect pocket shape. Also very stealthy.

Spyderco Dyad Jr. (mini-Dyad). Discontinued, but remove the clip and you have a very nice knife with 2 locking blades, one plain edge, and one full Spyder edge.

Benchmade Benchmite—mine is the auto version. Great knife.

Larger pocket knives:

*The KING of this class is the Chris Reeve Sebenza line. I like the small Sebenzas, especially the classic series. And, with the pouch that comes with anything other than the plain ones, you have a great pocketable knife, with the clip removed.*

*If you can afford it, get a Sebeneza, big or small. You will never look at any other knife the same way again. You said you wanted perfect; Chris Reeve Sebenza is it.*

See this post here for further confirmation:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1918919&postcount=7


CR also makes the Mnandi.

And, along the lines of the Mnandi, is the William Henry line of knives. These, and the Mnandi, don’t fit my hand well, but might for you. Great pocketable knives.

Hope this gives you some direction and saves you some money on your journey of discovery!


----------



## Minjin

*Spyderco Calypso Jr.* Very slim profile, excellent cutter (among the sharpest knives Spyderco makes), great in the hand. And price is very reasonable. I have one in burgandy from the first run of ZDP-189. I use it very often and just yesterday I sharpened it for the first time. It held an edge that well and after just a few minutes with the Sharpmaker, it was SCARY sharp.

Link


----------



## KC2IXE

I'll say the Cribbage has it about right - I'd say the Sebbies (or a Lochsa, or a Mayo - not a Buck-Mayo but the REAL thing) are about the "best knife out there"

I find my custom Jeff Hall to be my perfect dress knife, but I worry too much about over stressing it or scratching it (it's not one of his tacticals - but back when he had some dress models)

My DC Munroe Chimera was an EDC for a long time - nice knife - but the recurve forces you into stick sharpening, and I rounded the point - my problem, but I've sworn I'll never again carry a recurved blade

Right now - I'm actually trying out a charge TTi as my EDC - let's see


----------



## PMI

Alright guys. I went and bought the Benchmade Griptilion full size model 551. I trusted that it was made in the U.S.A and I opened the package, took a deep breath and sure enough it was made in the U.S.A. I let out a big sigh. On the package it said that it was 440C stainless steel, I really didnt like that but o well. Opened up the blade and on the side of the blade it says 154cm. Isnt that a better stainless steel? Also I thought the knife was gonna be really bulky and heavy but to my surprise the knife is light as hell and isnt bulky at all. So so far im pretty happy with my benchmade.

http://www.benchmade.com/loading.aspx?model=551


----------



## cutlerylover

Its so hard to say what the perfect EDC knife is since everyone has different needs and even when someone is specific abotu what knife they are lookign for there ends up beign about 2 dozen good knives that would fit the description...but I would say to check out Benchmades website alogn with spyderco knives, and Kershaw...I would also check out some knife forums and read up on knives... knifeforums.com or bladeforums.com , but if you get hoked on knives dotn blame me, lol...I asked for a good edc flashlight over at a knife forum and got directed here, and fater a few months, and 743 posts and about $300 or more here I am, lol...


----------



## RA40

A knife has many similarities to flashlights. One that suits your needs regardless of costs will be a pleasure to use. Until then, the treadmill search will drain $$. Most chances is that you'll spend upwards of $300 in this search for a $70 knife. 

I'd suggest the Sebenzas, Benchmades and William Henry's right off. heck, you may even find a handmade custom too. Don't be shy about using them...they may be pretty but it is a functional tool first. 

http://www.nordicknives.com/CustomTN1.php

There are some nice Koji Hara's at good prices here.


----------



## cal..45

I recently bought a Byrd (Spyderco) Raven. it is a very impressive knife and I just love it. build quality is unbelievable good - especially when you consider the price (around 30 US$). it came with a nice sharp edge - though not scary or hair popping sharp. a few strokes with my lansky changed that - now its able to shave the hairs off my arm with ease. I can't say much about the blades quality yet (8Cr13MoV) but it seems that it is a solid steel - close to AUS8 and even a bit harder than VG-10. here are a few pics:



















regards, holger


----------



## carbine15

delica or endura wave. There is no faster opening knife. It's like drawing a fixed blade it's so fast.


----------



## chmsam

Hope you enjoy the new knife!

Purchasing a Benchmade is very, very rarely a bad choice. While I am nor a big fan of 440 or 440A, 440C is quite good for most everyday users and 154CM is (IMHO) better but a bit harder to sharpen. Your knife should serve you well for any use you might find for it and for a very long time.

Some suggestions for any knife owner -- keep it sharp, keep the pivots lubed, and keep it clean. Dull knives are a wreck waiting to happen and there are tons of threads here and elsewhere on how to keep it sharp. A little lube keeps things working well (what I use is either a wax based lube like White Lightning or KryTech, or the dry lubricant, TufGlide). Crud and lint from your pockets will work its way into the pivot and lock, and if you don't clean it out, the knife will open harder, increase wear on the pivots, and possibly cause the lock to fail (Ow, ow, ow!). Sharpen, lube, and clean regularly.

Now as to the next knife you buy, and the one after that, and the one after that, and so on...


----------



## Steve Andrews

PMI said:


> Alright guys. I went and bought the Benchmade Griptilion full size model 551.



Great choice.


----------



## JML

Apply Militec-1 to the pivot, heat it up, and wipe away. Do this a couple of times and you'll have a very smooth opening knife that stays clean. The waxy lubes aren't ideal for a bronze-washer pivot and an Axis lock, IMHO.

And get yourself a Spyderco Sharpmaker to keep that Griptilian slicing away.

If you like the Griptilian, and get the Sharpmaker, consider the Cabela's D-2 steel version (harder to sharpen, but holds an edge even longer than 154CM) or the different blade shape and S30V steel on the Ritter version.

The one thing to watch for with a tip-up Axis lock is getting cut if the thumbstud catches on the pocket seam or your jeans and opens the blade when you're taking the knife out. You may lose the tip of your finger...


----------



## cbxer55

I don't know if they are perfect or not, but Me likes em anyways. 
I carry a large Benchmade Rukus with black blade in my right pocket.
And a small Rukus with satin blade in my left pocket.
Kinda pricey though! 

Robert Hill


----------



## Edgedweapons

I recommend the Kershaw Leek 1660. an awesome Spring assisted Pocket Knife. fast, safe, legal in most states.

its my favorite pocket knife. you can switch the clip to carry the knife tip down. this allows you to pull out your pocket knife in a position that is ready to open the knife giving your a faster edged. 

*[Advertising link removed - DM51]*


----------



## YayILikePie

From the original post, it seems like the newer, one-handed opening folders just aren't doing it for you. I hope the griptilian works well for you. If you still find yourself on the search for that ideal pocket knife, perhaps you might want to go the traditional route and pick up a stockman pattern, such as a Case Yellow-Handled medium stockman with CV blades. The blade configuration lends itself to various tasks, and the CV sharpens up very easily.


----------



## jamesmtl514

i have 4 that a rotate. 
i REALLY like the Victorinox Soldier (pre -09) as a casual EDC.
the 09 as camping
and my black Spyderco Native as another EDC for work and some play.


----------



## Oddjob

The original post is almost 3 years old. I hope the OP has found one by now.


----------



## DM51

Oddjob said:


> The original post is almost 3 years old. I hope the OP has found one by now.


LOL. I'll close the thread, but if the OP still hasn't chosen a knife and wants to keep it going, he can send me a PM and I'll re-open it.


----------



## DM51

OK, I've just received a PM from another member, saying he had found the thread very helpful. Knives are much less prone to obsolescence than flashlights, so I'll re-open the thread in the hope that others will also find it useful. The topic is a good one.


----------



## daytec

kershaw ken onion boa full size, nonserraded. toted one for about 7 years,i use it daily.if i every lost it i would replace it with anew one of the same.....marty


----------



## sigsour

My Mini Grip has been in my pocket going on 2 years now. For me, it is my perfect EDC knife. It was probably the perfect EDC 3 yrs ago too...


----------

